# Shettles?



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

How sure are we that Shettles had it right? I'd like to try for a girl when I ttc. I figured I'd BD up to the 4th or 3rd day before O to increase chances. However, now I've read about the O+12 method and I'm so confused!







:

Anyone here with experience with either method?


----------



## abunchofus (Jul 5, 2005)

no but curious too!


----------



## 3Boys&LovinIT (Jun 14, 2006)

hi kleine
i was in the same exact boat as you are. i didn't know which method would work. so far i'm taking 1000mg of calcium. 400mg of magnesium and 1600mg of cranberry tablets and taken salt out of my diet but not completely








i bought ovulation predictors and douche and so far i'm set i'll let you know how the shettles turns out lol!


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Well, the physical differences in the X-bearing & Y-bearing sperm on which Dr Shettles's method is primarily based are noted in other sources I've seen. So the basis of his theory is scientifically sound...But I do know that he says chances of getting a girl with his method are much less than getting a boy, simply because it's so hard to time things exactly right. I am unfamiliar with the O+12 method...OK, just Googled it. Actually, conceiving a girl by having sex after ovulation _isn't_ contrary to Shettles; I recall that it mentions in the book that the caveat to having sex near ovulation for a boy is that if you do it right after ovulation, you're likely to wind up with a girl. I remember this because of the timing of my 3rd girl's conception.









(Really, although the stats of the Shettles method haven't been scientifically verified, I do think it's signficant that this data has bee collected at least 30 years and has borne out his theory for that long. I'd put so long a track record above one clinical trial that claims to refute it, but that's just me.)

ETA: This is the link to the O+12 method I found, in case anyone else is curious: http://www.in-gender.com/Gender-Sele...2/Default.aspx


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I have used Shettles & it worked EVERY time!


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Thanks everyone. Wow, rmzbm what a great success rate. Did you take supplements in addition to timing?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I also used shettles and it definatly worked.


----------

